
Guess the most expensive domain name - rakic
https://domain-pricing.glitch.me/
======
anildash
Since it’s a Glitch app, you can also just look at the source to see which
domains are cheapest. Good if you can parse json with your eyes.
[https://glitch.com/edit/#!/domain-
pricing?path=domains.js:1:...](https://glitch.com/edit/#!/domain-
pricing?path=domains.js:1:0)

------
kemalg
There are more terrible domain names on sale for hundreds of millions of
dollars:
[https://dofo.com/search/?extension=com&sort=price_d](https://dofo.com/search/?extension=com&sort=price_d)

------
dpeck
Many of the people sitting on good domains have no desire/incentive to sell
these days. Everyone wants to use it as leverage to “build a brand” and get
equity in your company while maintaining ownership of the domain.

Rent seeking, but we fetishize .coms and will continue to into the future, so
unlikely for anything to change.

------
gjs278
these are pointless to guess. anyone can put up a domain name for large
amounts of money and never get a buyer. it should be based on actual sold
prices.

------
dana321
[https://www.godaddy.com/garage/the-top-20-most-expensive-
dom...](https://www.godaddy.com/garage/the-top-20-most-expensive-domain-
names/)

